# Bespoke computer



## balanga (Mar 5, 2018)

I want to build my own computer from various components. I'm not so much interested in building something powerful, but am more interested something compact. I would like the motherboard to be able to take a riser card with two or three slots so that I can add at least a mult-port ethernet card and a multi-port dvb-S2 card, obviously with FreeBSD drivers. I'm looking for as small a form factor as possible. 

Any suggestions as to where to start?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2018)

Look for mini-ITX boards. Those are probably the smallest form-factor that still allows for some PCI/PCIe addon cards. It's a fairly standard size so getting a case for it shouldn't be too difficult either.


----------

